# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة تدريبية في نظم التحكم في وثائق الجودة تعقد في لندن باريس روما مدريد سنغافورة

## دورة تدريبية

*
*يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :*نظم التحكم في وثائق الجودة** باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب**كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :**


**دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب* *دورات القيادة والادارة* *الدورات المالية والمحاسبية**دورات البنوك والمصارف**دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب**دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية**دورات الجودة**دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن**دورات الهندسة والصيانة**دورات تقنية المعلومات**دورات التأمين**دورات البترول**دورات القانون**تاريخ انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام**اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :* أماكن الانعقاد الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com**هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255
*وفيما يلي بقية دورات الجودة:**-          دورة ادارة الازمة الامنية طبقا لنظام الجودة العالمي**-          دورة ادارة الجوده الشامله**-          دورة ادارة الجوده الشامله و الايزو 9001 في التعليم العالي**-          دورة ادارة الجوده في المختبرات**-          دورة الكايزن**-          دورة (6) سجما**-          دورة ضبط النوعيه**-          دورة تأكيد الجوده**-          دورة ادارة الجودة الشامله والايزو 9001 حسب احدث الاصدارات**-          دورة قياس ضابط الجودة**-          دورة الادارة بالجودة الشاملة كمدخل للتنافسية والتميز**-          دورة نظم التحكم في وثائق الجودة**-          دورة اعداد كبير مراجعي الايزو 2008/9001**-          دورة المراجعة الداخلية لنظم الجودة الايزو**-          دورة بناء وتقييم القدرات المؤسسية للمؤسسات في ظل الجودة الشاملة**-          دورة الجودة الشاملة ونظ تحليل وترشيد قياس الاداء**-          دورة الارتقاء الاداري بعمليات الانتاج الوسيط ووضع مواصفات المنتج النهائي**-          دورة اسس الجودة واصول واخلاقيات المهنية**-          دورة معايير الامن والسلامة البيلوجية وتوكيد الجودة في المعامل والمختبرات**-          دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي في تطوير المنتج وتحقيق الجودة الشاملة**-          دورة العلاقات العامة وفقا لمعايير الجودة الشاملة والادارة الالكترونية المعاصرة**-          دورة الاخطاء الشائعة لتطبيقات الجودة**-          دورة التميزفي الاداء في خلال مدخل 6 سيجما**-          دورة توعية وتطبيق لنظام الجودة في المختبرات (ISO 27025)**-          دورة تاهيل مدير مراقبة جودة**-          دورة الجودة والبيئة ونظم الامن الصناعي بالمنشات الصناعية**-          دورة تخطيط وتنفيذ المراجعة الداخلية للجودة طبقا للمواصفة العالمية**-          دورة ادارة العمليات في ظل مفهوم وتحسين الجودة**-          دورة تخطيط وجدولة حلقات ضبط الجودة**-          دورة الاساليب الحديثة لتبسيط اجراءات نظم العمل في ظل منهج الجودة**-          دورة الجودة الشاملة في مختبرات التحاليل الطبية والكيميائية*
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

